# Why I Only Draw My Scalesona Only



## Plouc the Dragon (Sep 6, 2022)

_*Moved to the Off Topic by Admins and/or Mods.*_
I updated my user profile in my account page because I wanted to stick with one character for every submissions, that being my scalesona.

Why I'm sticking to draw my scalesona only? Well, you see...
My Fur Affinity username PloucTheDragon is my main sona and a character account. So, this means I'm not allowed to draw other characters besides my scalesona. Neither with the fan art characters or my other original characters I created in the past.

I have to delete few of my submissions (photos, established video game/cartoon characters, game development stuff (most notably for me: game logos) etc.) and keep my submissions of my scalesona to make more in the future.

I also updated my account rules which is no roleplay and/or asking for an F-list account, because it's boring and annoying.
I also also decline to make art requests EVER, and I don't do art commissions because I don't get paid enough for my art, and art trades specifically (I don't know what this means, so please tell me what is it).

I hope you will understand my account directions.


----------



## Foxridley (Sep 6, 2022)

Well, as to your question, art trades are more or less what they sound like. Instead of paying money for a commission, Artist A will do art for Artist B in exchange for art from Artist B. I think it's usually trading art of similar skill-level and/or value.


----------

